# Restlessness at Night and Bloat



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I don't know the clues to bloat, But better safe than sorry.... If you feel in your gut that's a possibility take your dog to the vet immediately
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Bumping up for the others


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

The morris animal foundation is having a webcast later this month on bloat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

How is Amber doing? Hope she is back to normal and no longer making you crazy with worry!!

There is a 'Sticky' in the Health section that has a chart and info on bloat. The first link given has expired but if you read on further there is current info.
Here is the chart:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

To Pammie et al, 

Thank you for your responses. @Pammie....Amber is doing better, but is still restless at night. Her evening schedule due to the heat is now: dinner @ 5:30, out to play at 7:30, in by 8:00, gulps water , rest/relax, bed @ 9:00. I am trying to prevent her drinking so much water, but hubby does not like me to pick it up @ 8:00. Amber seems to be a hot-blooded girl normally and does not cool down quickly. We are keeping the doggie door open at night in case she needs to go out. I am just still so worried about bloat. I have the chart printed out and on my cabinet. EVet is an hour away. I have some gas strips that I could give her before she torses on the way. I lost my first show Irish setter to bloat when we went out to dinner out of the area and our babysitter did not hear Shannon in distress and crying. I found her in her kennel when we returned. The vet did emergency surgery and called me to tell me that she was resting. He called two hours later to say that she had passed at 3.5 years old. Anywho, thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amberbark*

Amberbark

We've had two male Samoyeds that bloated and lived through the surgery where they staple the stomach so it can't twist, again. In both cases they paced, tried to throw up, but nothing came up, one of them tried to poop with no success and then just finally laid down and wouldn't move.
I also noticed that their gums were very pale. They did not try to drink or eat anything.
I'm not saying that every dog that gets bloat does these exact things, but thought I would share what happened with Gizmo and Snobear.


----------

